# Media  > Creator Showcase >  Download free copy ARSENAL The Mature Comics Anthology!

## blackflypress

ARSENAL  is an mature comics anthology written and illustrated Loroko. The four stories featured in the first issue were created over a decade ago, though the art did not begin until 2017. None of the protagonists in the book are heroes, or even anti-heroes. Their occupations include a Bounty Hunter/Mercenary, a Car Thief, a Survivor and a Dirty Cop. Each of them finding themselves in situations where good and evil is irrelevant and survival is everything. 

"8/10 Phenomenally illustrated and excellent indication of great works to come..." -Douglas A. Ewen Digitilly.ca



http://www.blackflypress.com <------------ Free download of ARSENALarsenal_1_cov_web.jpg
http://www.instagram.com/blackflypress <- Follow us!

Feel free to leave feedback or just drop us a "PICKLE RICKKKKKKKKKK!"

-Loroko

----------

